
Andrew Ng's deep learning is hiring (and expects 70-90 hour weeks) - williamsmj
https://twitter.com/AndrewYNg/status/908052152722976768
======
aeriklawson
> Strong work ethic. All of us believe in our work’s ability to change human
> lives, and consequently work not just smart, but also hard. It’s not unusual
> to see some team members in the office late into the evening; many of us
> routinely work and study 70+ hours a week.

lol. The classic "we're changing the world" excuse for justifying ridiculous
hours. At least they were upfront about the the time involved, but I respect a
company _way_ more if they hold back the BS. Even more so if they actually
treat their employees like human beings in the first place.

> Growth mindset: We are eager to teach you new skills and invest in your
> continual development. But learning is hard work, so this is something we
> hope you’ll want to do.

The wording of that statement is hilarious.

I'm sorry, I like Andrew Ng and his work in AI, but this is an extremely
unappealing job description. I know lots of startups capable of raising _way_
less money than Ng that have a far more respectful attitude towards their
employees' lives.

I'm sure some (perhaps many) would jump at the chance to work here, but
personally there is just way too much opportunity and too little time in life
to justify slaving away for this man's vision.

------
williamsmj
The page has been edited to say their idea of a "worth ethic" is working "70+
hours". It said "70-90 hours" when it launched yesterday
([https://twitter.com/twinaki/status/908085572283092996](https://twitter.com/twinaki/status/908085572283092996))

~~~
BlackjackCF
14+ hours a day? Really? How's that supposed to work when you have to factor
in commute time?

------
sgy
if you know someone who might be a good fit, you can refer them to the job
here [https://ref10.com](https://ref10.com)

you'll earn a referral bonus once they're successfully hired

